
Netflix shakes off weak subscriber growth and its stock is skyrocketing - altstar
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/17/netflix-shakes-off-weak-subscriber-growth-and-its-stock-is-skyrocketing/
======
unimpressive
Relevant is Martin Shkreli's finance lesson series which includes an analysis
of netflix as an investment:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTM05cVOEDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTM05cVOEDY)

